# 2013 Summer League



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Friday, 7/12 vs. New Orleans 

Sunday, 7/14 vs. Washington 

Monday, 7/15 vs. Charlotte 



> They're doing summer league differently this year, with an all-inclusive single-elimination tournament running from Wednesday the 17th to Monday the 22nd.


Iman Shumpert will play


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> ‏@JaredZwerling 4h
> Toure Murry, Chris Smith, Shump, Hardaway, CJ Leslie, Tony Mitchell (Alabama), AJ Matthews & Jerome Jordan slated for #Knicks summer play.


...


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Ender said:


> Friday, 7/12 vs. New Orleans
> 
> Sunday, 7/14 vs. Washington
> 
> ...


*Whatup Ender ....* did u get the stats for any of those games? 

Our Knicks organization is not very bright .... we draft a SG-Hardaway Jr. with our first pick, u would think we wouldve sign 2 or 3 decent PG from the D.League for the SLG to see the full talent, and how well SG-Hardaway and SG-Shump fit in the backcourt with 2 or 3 different PG style. 
HC Woody ran Shump at the SF in the regular season games? WHY?


----------

